# Pawsitive Reading Program!



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Soleil and I recently certified with TDI for therapy work. We have been visiting the Veteran's Home and Soleil is so good with the residents there.

Today we began volunteering in the school system. They have a Pawsitive Reading Program where the kids get to individually read aloud to the dog. I don't have to do much myself, so I get to sit. Soleil has a real affinity for children. Today with students she would stretch out beside their legs as they sat on the floor. Some she rested her head on their legs. Occassionally she would crane her neck backwards to their face to check in. The kids read with an arm across her. She seems a natural. 

I am having a lot of fun with my girl from the local kill pound.... Our U-CD Merry Meet Walkin' On Sunshine RN CD ( CGC, TDI, GSDCA Temperament Certified, AKC Herding Instinct Certified)


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

That is awesome! Exactly what I am hoping to do with Eden


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I hope you get to do it!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Samba that is great! Soliel sounds like a natural therapy dog.somedau id love to do that w/ a dog.


----------

